

Trillian for Mac Os X Bye Adium? - julien
http://www.trillian.im/learn/tour-mac.html

======
buster
I actually bought trillian, because i like the cross-plattform approach.

I only wished they'd have a Linux client too, since i use their windows,
android and web versions, but also use linux a lot.

edit:

One thing i like about trillian astra is that it can send you a mail of missed
conversations if your mobile is offline.

------
julien
It may actually also replace Tweetie if they work a bit on their Twitter
interface. This would be the greatest "social web client" to date on my Mac!

